# EVA REITER: Noch sind wir ein Wort ... | Jess Reviews



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

*Eva Reiter* _Noch sind wir ein Wort ..._

There are six pieces on this release of works composed between 2009 and 2017 by recorder player, early music specialist and composer Eva Reiter; but despite her extensive early music experience, don't mistake her compositions for neo-baroque pastiches (at least not all the time)! In reality, beginning with _Noch sind wir ein Wort ..._ for contrabass recorder, double bass, choir and electronics, we are thrust into an utterly unashamedly original soundscape of tumultuous currents of musical energy with barely a moment's rest for the remainder of the album.

Just like the first piece, _Masque de Fer_ (for voice, flute, dan bao, viola and percussion) straddles the faded and subjective line between recognisably musical, or even recognisably _human_ sounds in another action packed thrill-ride for just three and a half minutes. _Allemande multiplée_ (for violin and pedal board) finally gives us _some_ moments rest amidst its quirky, near-polystylistic utterances, vocalisations, clicks, taps, squeals, murmurs and groans, ever growing, evolving and...unfortunately meandering and becoming slightly tiring in its ultimate directionlessness.

For me it's the last three pieces that are the absolute highlight, in addition to the first track of course, and performed with such gusto by the musicians from Klangforum Wien and Reiter's own ensemble, Multiple Me. _Irrlicht_ is just a really fun piece to listen to, with a mixed ensemble and electronics that brings more vibrant colour in short moments of time than most orchestral music I've heard. _In groben Zügen_ continues the fun _and_ the colourfulness with just a string quartet and transducer, but by the time _Konter_ for contrabass flute and electronics starts playing the album feels nicely bookended with a piece of similar qualities to the first.

It's a rush of adrenaline, this album and Reiter's music is, and anyone interested in hearing some terrifically fun and highly emotive contemporary music should at least listen to one track from here.










Originally posted here.


----------

